# Looking to adopt 2 young male rats in CT



## Gayle (Oct 20, 2013)

Three of my rats were recently put down, leaving my two boys, Felix and Julian, with a big cage all to themselves.  Felix and Julian are about 2 years old, friendly, and in good health; they are a b/w hooded and a Himalayan, respectively. I'm looking to *adopt a pair of younger male rats to keep my two older rats company*. I of course love rats of every color, but I'm holding out hope that someone will have some *colorful* guys in need of a home--*gold, blue, grey, black, b/w, variegated, etc.* I live in the *southern Connecticut area, and I'd be willing to drive up to 3 hours to pick up *some new friends for my boys.

*My bona fides, if you're interested:* I've owned rats for several years and had mice during my entire childhood. My current boys live in a three-story SuperPet powder-coated cage with Swheat Scoop litter and many baskets, space pods, and ledges to climb on. They have a room to themselves, which usually has its windows open and has an air purifier running 24/7. They spend several hours daily out of the cage, and their base diet is Harlan Teklad 2014. In the summer they get granite slabs and ice packs to lie on, and they enjoy fishing for frozen peas. I've dealt with sprained ankles, myco flare-ups, bite wounds, wheezing, cysts that had to be surgically removed, tumors, paralysis, and I don't hesitate to take my rats to the vet when they need it. (Drs. Zyra and Pesce at Bolton Vet Hospital in Bolton, CT, are my preferred vets, though I've taken rats to almost all the exotic vets within an hour radius of where I live.) I've looked at Petco but would really rather not do business with them, especially since their rats all seem to have advanced respiratory conditions. *Please do send me a message if you know of any young, colorful male rats in the CT area who need a home!*


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

Have you checked out the Mainely Rat Rescue? They have rats in foster home throughout New England. 

http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?page_id=18


----------



## Gayle (Oct 20, 2013)

Yup, we sent an application to them yesterday, so hopefully we'll hear back soon. I figured I'd cast a wide net. I really want Felix and Julian to get a new pair of pals as soon as possible; they seem really depressed since their friends died.


----------



## Gayle (Oct 20, 2013)

Great news! We just agreed to adopt a pair of baby dumbos. We'll be getting them around Halloween. Many thanks to those of you who replied.


----------

